# How did Mangetsu die?



## SauceKing6 (Feb 19, 2012)

How did Mangetsu die? We know Kabuto  needed a body to resurrect him with Edo Tensei, but shouldn?t he have survived with his Hydrification Technique? We?ve seen Suigetsu survive many things that would kill normal shinobi. We?ve even seen him survive a Bijudama (using Water Release: Demon Fish). He even turns into water when knocked unconscious, making it harder to stab him.

 I think the only weaknesses Hydrification technique has is temporary paralysis when an electric current is ran through the body, and perhaps dehydration, because both Mangetsu and Suigetsu have water bottles with them at all times. The 2nd Mizukage probably died from weakness while using Joki Boi against Muu, meaning there might be a limit to the Hydrification Technique being used.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DriveGod (Feb 19, 2012)

He died in the desert, evaporated by the sunlight?


----------



## Bane (Feb 19, 2012)

He went up against a high level Raiton user? /thread


----------



## Saru (Feb 19, 2012)

In combat. With someone not from Kirigakure.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 19, 2012)

I really doubt Hydration techniques afford total immortality. If Suigetsu was actually HIT with a Bijuudama he'd be annihilated (he was hit through the water he was channeling, not his upper body).

The Second Mizukage was likely annihilated by Jinton just as he killed Muu, too. If they run out of chakra or water, that's it. Seals, intense heat, lightning...a lot can presumably do the job to finish the Hozuki off


----------



## Raiden (Feb 19, 2012)

Kakashi was the worst possible match up he could ask for. Kakashi is a raiton user. We saw how raiton screws that up when Suigetsu helped Sauce fight the A. 

Kakashi excels against opponents skilled in silent killing. 

Thirdly, the more Swordsmen got sealed, the more he gets put as a disadvantage. That's less weapons for him to use me thinks.


----------



## edangs (Feb 19, 2012)

He was teleported in the middle of the desert


----------



## Recal (Feb 19, 2012)

A truck carrying tons of silica gel packets crashed into his house.

What are the odds?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 19, 2012)

somebody had to fuck him up


----------



## NightRaven (Feb 19, 2012)

He got evaporated.


Or Charka depletion.


----------



## Klue (Feb 19, 2012)

Of an unknown and incurable disease, just as he readied the finishing blow against a helpless adversary.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Feb 19, 2012)

Suigetsu drinks water.

A lot.

Hence he probably needs to do so to keep the Hydration Jutsu's performance up to scratch, so perhaps Mangetsu was denied that? Or perhaps he just met a high-end Raiton-wielder who messed him up?


----------



## DraconianMithril (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe Zabuza made Haku freeze Mangetsu, then Zabuza used the Broken-Kubikiribōchō he stole from Mangetsu to cut his body into nothing and then used his body's iron to repair the sword. Then Haku melted his body which was completely lacking all of it's blood and Mangetsu died instantly. Thats how Zabuza got the sword.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 19, 2012)

My money is on him being ganged up on by some Kinkaku Force or by Ei himself.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 19, 2012)

Kisame killed all of the previous Swordsmen, including Mangetsu. Zabuza was the only who survived


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 19, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Kisame killed all of the previous Swordsmen, including Mangetsu. Zabuza was the only who survived



Hold on. What?


----------



## BroKage (Feb 20, 2012)

There are ways to die out of battle.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> I really doubt Hydration techniques afford total immortality. If Suigetsu was actually HIT with a Bijuudama he'd be annihilated (he was hit through the water he was channeling, not his upper body).
> 
> The Second Mizukage was likely annihilated by Jinton just as he killed Muu, too. If they run out of chakra or water, that's it. Seals, intense heat, lightning...a lot can presumably do the job to finish the Hozuki off



2nd Mizukage wasn't killed by Jinton, if he did get killed by jinton Kabuto would have never found his body, or any trace of him.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 20, 2012)

Probably died in combat against some random nin.


----------



## Kiss (Feb 20, 2012)

In combat I guess.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Feb 20, 2012)

Muu probably fought the Mizukage as a dopple ganger, and then used the other half of himself to poison the Mizukage's drink, then Muu retreated. Later that night while the Mizukage was weak from the poison Muu snuck into his room and tired to kill him with Jinton but Mizukage was using Genjutsu by the point he saw Muu and Muu jintoned himself. However the Mizukage died a few moments later from the poison.

Zabuza was the Demon of the Mist and his sword was obviously Mangetsu's considering every other sword was taken by another Swordsman, thats why we got fed that bull that Mangetsu can use every sword. Mangetsu probably originally owned the cleaver but Zabuza killed him for it. 

Then again maybe all of the swordsmen were from the generation Before Zabuza, because Kisame is older than Zabuza but Samehada was owned by Fuguki. Yet Fuguki was included in the line-up of previous generation Swordsmen which means all the other Men were from the same team as Fuguki. Kisame and Zabuza were the only Swordsmen to inherit the moniker from that previous generation. However Kisame and Zabuza are hardly enough to call them the new generation of Seven Swordsmen, plus both were missing-nin pretty quickly. So maybe that cleaver belonged to Mangetsu, and we all know Samehada belonged to Fuguki.

All that could be a load of crap and Mangetsu could have just been the wielder of the Sword Chojuro wields.


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2012)

When have Mangetsu and Mizukage shown they can hydrate like Suigetsu? 
He was an Oro experiment first of all, and even Mizukage secretes an oilly water like substance not turn into water. People should realize they are not the same.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Feb 20, 2012)

Mangetsu can definitely hydrate and use water gun:


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2012)

RaidenisDead said:


> Mangetsu can definitely hydrate and use water gun:



I never said he couldnt. I said hydrate _like _Suigetsu. You know...turn fully into water? We've already seen the hydration techniques are quite different from each other.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Feb 20, 2012)

he had a heart attack? car accident? who knows...


----------



## Dolohov27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Itachi probably Amaterasu him.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Feb 20, 2012)

navy said:


> I never said he couldnt. I said hydrate _like _Suigetsu. You know...turn fully into water? We've already seen the hydration techniques are quite different from each other.



Don't argue for argument sakes. The manga image above shows Mangetsu liquifying. Suigetsu's has just had more screen time. In the case of Niidaime Mizukage it hasn't been shown if he can liquify like that but his body completely soaked the Sand that Gaara was using just from physical contact, and I swear that Water bullet came out of his skin.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 20, 2012)

I really wish we find out about that eventually on the manga, another reason on why I wanted Suigetsu vs Mangetsu or a closer look on the fight vs the 7 swordsmen.


----------



## Chibason (Feb 20, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> Hold on. What?



You heard me


----------



## SauceKing6 (Feb 20, 2012)

DraconianMithril said:


> Maybe Zabuza made Haku freeze Mangetsu, then Zabuza used the Broken-Kubikiribōchō he stole from Mangetsu to cut his body into nothing and then used his body's iron to repair the sword. Then Haku melted his body which was completely lacking all of it's blood and Mangetsu died instantly. Thats how Zabuza got the sword.



The situation of how Zabusa would get the sword would be a wee bit tougher than what you say, because Mangetsu was proficient at using all Seven Swords. But I like your theory nonetheless.

I think that Mangetsu can liquefy using Hydration technique exactly like Suigetsu can, and might have been the reason he was able to join the Seven Swordsman and master the swords in the first place. Even if there has been a change in the technique since the days of the 2nd Mizukage, it is a Secret Technique used exclusively by the Hozuki Clan. The only reason Suigetsu was captured by Oro was because he was younger and not as proficient at using Hydrification as Mangetsu was. I hope we get to see Suigetsu versus Mangetsu, to see who is stronger now.


----------



## OneHitKill (Feb 20, 2012)

He forgot to drink water 

Vitamin Water :sanji


----------



## navy (Feb 20, 2012)

DraconianMithril said:


> Don't argue for argument sakes. The manga image above shows Mangetsu liquifying. Suigetsu's has just had more screen time. In the case of Niidaime Mizukage it hasn't been shown if he can liquify like that but his body completely soaked the Sand that Gaara was using just from physical contact, and I swear that Water bullet came out of his skin.



He's not liquefying like Suigetsu. He's secreting water like the Mizukage does. Although his is oilly.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 21, 2012)

Suiton: Suika no Jutsu does make Mangetsu invulnerable to most physical offenses, but there's no reason to believe that he isn't still vulnerable to total chakra loss or being poisoned. Also, Suika no Jutsu has been shown to make the user extremely vulnerable to Raitons. A strong Raiton could've likely killed him.


----------

